
Links to prepared statements by Bezos, Zuckerberg, S.Pichai and T.Cook (notes) - exanimo_sai
https://twitter.com/4thquadrant_io/status/1288291815804645377
======
exanimo_sai
Tim Cook's written statement is now available:
[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/7009148/Tim-
Cook-...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/7009148/Tim-Cook-Written-
Testimony.pdf)

~~~
exanimo_sai
Link to the hearing and statements:

[https://docs.house.gov/Committee/Calendar/ByEvent.aspx?Event...](https://docs.house.gov/Committee/Calendar/ByEvent.aspx?EventID=110883)

